# Got Brains ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Linda Burnett, 23, a resident of San Diego, was visiting her in-laws and while there went to a nearby supermarket to pick up some groceries. Later, her husband noticed her sitting in her car in the driveway with the windows rolled up and with her eyes closed, with both hands behind the back of her head. He became concerned and walked over to the car. He noticed that Linda's eyes were now open and she looked very strange. He asked her if she was okay, and Linda replied that she had been shot in the back of the head and had been holding her brains in for over an hour.

The husband called the paramedics, who broke into the car because the doors were locked and Linda refused to remove her hands from her head.

When they finally got in, they found that Linda had a wad of bread dough on the back of her head. A Pillsbury biscuit canister had exploded from the heat, making a loud noise that sounded like a gunshot, and the wad of dough hit her in the back of her head. When she reached back to find out what it was, she felt the dough and thought it was her brains. She initially passed out, but quickly recovered.

Linda is a blonde, a Democrat, and an Obama supporter, but that could all be a coincidence.

The defective biscuit canister was analyzed and the expiration date was from 2008.

SO...., it was determined to be Bush's fault.


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO ! Hey my wife is scared to death of can biscuits and so was her mother. Her mother would wrap the can in a towel and then stab it with a knife. My wife just says if you want biscuits You open them. And they both are republicans ! Ive been married 43 + yrs and only once has a can exploded as I started to open it and the dough went all over the kitchen, I finally understood why the both of them were jumpy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife makes me open them too ! She'll shoot my 44Mag but won't open the biscuits in them tubes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife's the same ! That's a good one Don !!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

no wife and i make home made biscuits. sooo.....lmao


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We've never used anything like that but will keep those idea's on the back burner in-case we ever go to a high end place for supper. HA !!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Good one d Don







. The wife and I make homemade biscuits.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely a good one.


----------

